# Studienarbeit Simulationsdaten



## babuschka (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss für die Uni eine Simulation 2er Populationen durchführen und habe dafür ein paar Angaben erhalten. Leider habe ich KEINE AHNUNG was ich machen muss.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

lg Delrom


----------



## bone2 (3. Dez 2010)

Die Angaben sind?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Dez 2010)

Ich hab da ein paar gute Links für den Anfang:

Google
Wikipedia
Wolfram|Alpha&mdash;Computational Knowledge Engine

Wenn du dich eigearbeitet hast und ein konkretes Problem hast kann man dir sicher helfen.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2010)

Titel mal etwas bereinigt,

was ist denn dein Ziel? Bereich ' Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen' passt für 50 Zeilen Code posten und dann Korrektur bekommen,
deins klingt ja eher nach monatelanger Arbeit, Informationen oder Fragen hast du keine,

suchst du einen persönlichen Kontakt oder wird das hier im Forum besprochen?


----------



## babuschka (3. Dez 2010)

Angaben wären:
ich habe Population A und B, beide kommen im Verhältnis von 50:50 vor.
Reproduktionserfolg ist 78% und von Pop. A entwickeln sich nur 10-20% zu Adulten.
Bei Pop. B 20-35%.

Nun stellt sich die Frage ob die Populationen zunehmen oder abnehmen und ob das evtl. Wachstum der Pop B einen neg. Einfluss auf Pop A hat.

Braucht man da noch mehr Angaben? oder sollte die Aufgabe so zu bewältigen sein?

Danke

Delrom


----------



## babuschka (3. Dez 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> Titel mal etwas bereinigt,
> 
> was ist denn dein Ziel? Bereich ' Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen' passt für 50 Zeilen Code posten und dann Korrektur bekommen,
> deins klingt ja eher nach monatelanger Arbeit, Informationen oder Fragen hast du keine,
> ...




Wenn ich eine Person finde, die mir helfen kann, wäre ich sehr zufrieden. Ich besuche eine Vorlesung zum Thema Programmieren mit JAVA. Leider ist diese aber so ein WirrWarr dass ich keine Ahnung vom Thema habe, in 2 Wochen aber eine Arbeit darüber abgeben muss. 
Anfänger hab ich gewählt, weil ich keine Ahnung habe.

Gruss


----------



## henpara (3. Dez 2010)

> ch muss für die Uni eine Simulation 2er Populationen durchführen und habe dafür ein paar Angaben erhalten. Leider habe ich KEINE AHNUNG was ich machen muss.



Möchtest du nun von jemandem wissen, wie man über 2 Populationen eine Simulation durchführt? oder weißt du was eine Simulation ist, was du tun musst, nur nicht wie man es in Java realisiert?

Ohne konkrete fragen wird es hier wohl nicht über hilfreiche Links hinausgehen.
mfg


----------



## babuschka (3. Dez 2010)

henpara hat gesagt.:


> Möchtest du nun von jemandem wissen, wie man über 2 Populationen eine Simulation durchführt? oder weißt du was eine Simulation ist, was du tun musst, nur nicht wie man es in Java realisiert?
> 
> Ohne konkrete fragen wird es hier wohl nicht über hilfreiche Links hinausgehen.
> mfg



ich weiss was eine Simulation ist. Ich habe eine Simulation durchgeführt über das Aussterben einer Tierart. 

Ich würde gerne wissen wie man das mit der neuen Aufgabenstellung zu erledigen hat. 
meine Kontaktperson an der Uni, die mir die andere Simulation Schritt für Schritt bei der Eingabe geholfen und erklärt hat, ist leider nicht mehr dabei.

Gruss


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2010)

Dieser Thread passt besser in "Hausaufgaben" Unterforum, solltest den Untertitel lesen: "Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben, aber wir helfen dabei"

*verschoben*


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2010)

Delrom hat gesagt.:


> Braucht man da noch mehr Angaben? oder sollte die Aufgabe so zu bewältigen sein?


verstehst du denn, worum es dabei geht, was ein Adult ist usw.?
kannst du auf dem Papier ausrechnen/ überschlagen was nach einem Jahr, einem Tag oder einer Nanosekunde sich geändert hat?
ich wüßte zunächst nichtmal welche Zeiteinheit relevant ist, falls überhaupt, vielleicht geht man einfach von einem Zeitpunkt X zu X+1?

bevor Java ein Problem ist, muss man erst die Aufgabe/ das Thema verstehen


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Dez 2010)

Population Dynamics


----------

